# Automatic logins in FreeBSD 9.1



## paulfrottawa (Jan 7, 2013)

http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/faq2.html#q23

Use without quotes.

```
[daemon]
AutomaticLoginEnable=true
AutomaticLogin=marcus
```

This solved my automatic login trouble.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 8, 2013)

SLiM (x11/slim) also has an auto-logon option.


----------



## zellenin (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you! This worked perfectly! System: FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE amd64


----------

